# Watch Out!!



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

Seems ages since I have been on here. One of my friends showed me what was left of his plastic kayak recently after is was run over by a tinny with 80hp on the back on the Brisbane River. The boat did stop, did a quick circle and them sped off.

My friend is ok - but his kayak was written off well and truely.

What out fellas - there be a few too many lunatics out there at times.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Geez! Dirty stinkboating asshole :x Glad to hear that your friend is OK, but the damage to the kayak is a real shame. He didn't get the boat's rego # did he?

Any photos of the damaged yak?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

Bloody hell ! :shock: :shock: :shock:

I would hate to think what damage would have been done back at the boat ramp where I would've been waiting for their return, I think I would've been more cranky at the fact they left the scene and in doing so left your mate for dead had he been injured.

I know I would never forget the boat and face of the driver, they would pay, one day !!


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Geez, really glad your mate is ok. I agree with Funda that the worst part be that they didnt even stop to help!!!
That could have been tragic had he been injured :x :x :x


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Did he get the rego number and report it?


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I use a tinny as well as the yak, but I do get nervous when I see one coming in my direction. Was it night or day? Did he report it to the cops?


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!

I think you've finally motivated me to buy a Horn Aerosol Can.

I should've done this a long time ago. At $20 it's money well spent, and it means that you can fish areas which are surrounded by stinkboaters on foggy mornings 

http://www.whitworths.com.au/main_itemd ... lutePage=1


----------

